# Mud Land this weekend!!! Feb 1st-3rd



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There main page is temporarily down on Facebook. Here is a posting from another page


MUD LAND OFF ROAD Grand Opening IS this weekend we open the gates at noon on friday. im posting here because someone wants to play games with my mud land page. so events are as follows, truck mud bog at 1:00 p.m. on sat $250 purse, ATV extreme challenge at 3:00 p.m. $250 purse if someone finishes the trail we will revert to best time. . wet T shirt contest at 5:00 p.m. And last but not least at 7:00 p.m. we will ben GIVING away a CHEVY Z71 pick up truck raffle tickets will be given with entry fee. must be present to win. a DJ will be playing from 4 p.m. till midnight. we have made a slight change to pricing as well all prices are the same but there will now be a $10 fee for trucks, and a $5 fee for atv and side by side.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Am I reading that wrong or are they now charging you ten buck for the truck you hauled your atv out there on?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

No. Its what you plan on riding in/on. Not whats in the parking lot


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

ok cool, so whats the charge for an atv? 

Is there a concession stand selling food and drinks or should we just plan on packing a lunch?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Shin-Diggin said:


> ok cool, so whats the charge for an atv?
> 
> Is there a concession stand selling food and drinks or should we just plan on packing a lunch?


Says $5 for ATV and side x side


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> There main page is temporarily down on Facebook. Here is a posting from another page
> 
> MUD LAND OFF ROAD Grand Opening IS this weekend we open the gates at noon on friday. im posting here because someone wants to play games with my mud land page. so events are as follows, truck mud bog at 1:00 p.m. on sat $250 purse, ATV extreme challenge at 3:00 p.m. $250 purse if someone finishes the trail we will revert to best time. . wet T shirt contest at 5:00 p.m. And last but not least at 7:00 p.m. we will ben GIVING away a CHEVY Z71 pick up truck raffle tickets will be given with entry fee. must be present to win. a DJ will be playing from 4 p.m. till midnight. we have made a slight change to pricing as well all prices are the same but there will now be a $10 fee for trucks, and a $5 fee for atv and side by side.


Sounds like fun. I've been trying to enter my wife in a t-shirt contest for years but can't seem to convince her. Not sure how else to approach it.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

chumy said:


> Sounds like fun. I've been trying to enter my wife in a t-shirt contest for years but can't seem to convince her. Not sure how else to approach it.


If she your age I would say you give it a fighting chance and just let it go! Gravity takes its toll after awhile.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Shin-Diggin said:


> If she your age I would say you give it a fighting chance and just let it go! Gravity takes its toll after awhile.


We overcame the gravity issue about 15yrs ago. i like them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

chumy said:


> Sounds like fun. I've been trying to enter my wife in a t-shirt contest for years but can't seem to convince her. Not sure how else to approach it.


Post a pic here and lets eee if shes worthy lol.

Yes they have a BBQ trailer, a new one. Same lady that was at the Down South beach. She sells, nachos, bbq sandwiches, sausage wraps, drinks, chips, etc. The price went up $5. So when you paid $10 its now $15.

He told me last night they plan to have Water and rv sites in less than 2 months.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Post a pic here and lets eee if shes worthy lol.
> 
> Yes they have a BBQ trailer, a new one. Same lady that was at the Down South beach. She sells, nachos, bbq sandwiches, sausage wraps, drinks, chips, etc. The price went up $5. So when you paid $10 its now $15.
> 
> He told me last night they plan to have Water and rv sites in less than 2 months.


here you go.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Good to hear they have food, one less thing to take up room in the beer cooler. 

My neighbor just in from work in So. Texas so he trying to buy a used or new polaris depending on which he can get faster and be ready to ride for his 2 weeks off. if this happens by Saturday I'll see you guys at mud land. If not I may just come out there alone and hopes to run into some one from here.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chummy, she is worthy! Be a good contender. We wont be there Sat, going to Monster Jam. Yall have fun


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Good to hear they have food, one less thing to take up room in the beer cooler.
> 
> My neighbor just in from work in So. Texas so he trying to buy a used or new polaris depending on which he can get faster and be ready to ride for his 2 weeks off. if this happens by Saturday I'll see you guys at mud land. If not I may just come out there alone and hopes to run into some one from here.


I got one ready to roll I might be interested in letting go.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a Sammy for sale in the classifieds. No need for a trailer. Just drive it there!
Cheaper than any polaris likely. You can stay clean with the top and doors on or take em off and get dirty.


----------

